# Trick stuff for a 2020 Trek Fuel 9.8



## BC103 (Aug 24, 2021)

I have been loving my new 9.8 after selling my very old Klien Mantra Pro. The new owner sent me pics and he made the bike look so amazing suing blue anodized levers, bolts, derailleur chain rings, etc. I did some searches and can't seem to find a place to order accessories for my Trek (Miami Green/Teal fade so anodized bright blue would look cool). I am from the MX world and we pretty much tweak our bikes constantly. Thanks if anyone can direct me


----------

